# New Michelin LTX AT2 Tires Cheap!



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I've got 4 of these tires in the 265/70/R17 size for $600. They have about 30 miles on them. The are $250 a piece if bought new. PM me if interested.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

$550 for all four. want them gone!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

$500


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Sent you a PM. Are they LT or P tires?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

PM Returned


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sold thanks


----------

